# Fromm Question



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

You can add digestive enzymes or go back on the large breed puppy since she wasn't so gassy on it. Or give her time to adjust to the adult


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

It has been years since I have had a puppy, but I always believed a puppy should eat puppy food until they were about a year old. I may be wrong, though. Why is she on adult food already?

My 8 year old eats Fromm large breed adult gold and his coat is gorgeous. It's a great food. Before switching entirely, I would check with your breeder or vet to see what is right for your pup. Good luck.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

My guess is the pup is on adult food as part of a slow-growing process? 

Not sure on the gas. Has anything else about her diet changed? Treats or anything?


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been giving Teddy the Fromm Large Breed Puppy since I got him home at eight weeks- actually I started mixing it into the Eukanuba that the breeder had him on. He did great until about two weeks ago and all of a sudden he was having diarrhea episodes. After a stool check, and a vet visit, I have been giving him chicken and rice and trying to find a different brand. It was weird, because
he had been eating it for at least a month and a half.
My Yorkie and Chihuahua are eating the small breed Fromm and are doing fine.
Maybe take a break for a few days with chicken and rice and see if it stops. That's what I did each time and then a few days later i'd reintroduce the Fromms and the diarrhea would start up again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

deleted duplicate


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Calm dog said:


> I've been giving Teddy the Fromm Large Breed Puppy since I got him home at eight weeks- actually I started mixing it into the Eukanuba that the breeder had him on. He did great until about two weeks ago and all of a sudden he was having diarrhea episodes. After a stool check, and a vet visit, I have been giving him chicken and rice and trying to find a different brand. It was weird, because
> he had been eating it for at least a month and a half.
> My Yorkie and Chihuahua are eating the small breed Fromm and are doing fine.
> Maybe take a break for a few days with chicken and rice and see if it stops. That's what I did each time and then a few days later i'd reintroduce the Fromms and the diarrhea would start up again.


At this point, I think you should transition him from the chicken and rice to a different dog food rather than the Fromm. Try a different brand that has chicken and rice ingredients. If he did ok on the Eukanuba go back to that.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> At this point, I think you should transition him from the chicken and rice to a different dog food rather than the Fromm. Try a different brand that has chicken and rice ingredients. If he did ok on the Eukanuba go back to that.


Yes, we are not putting him back on Fromm. I didn't care for the Eukanuba because I don't like corn in his food. Even the breeder told me to get him off of it as soon as possible- weird since she was giving them that.

I have been looking all weekend at different brands. Have you heard of Halo?

I'd like a smaller company, and that is why I liked Fromm.


----------



## Zilos (Jul 8, 2013)

I ended up switching her from Fromms to Earthborn a few weeks ago and she is doing great on it. No gas and she loves it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I have 2 of my dogs on Earthborn Great Plains. They do great on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

